# Duda con motor pap, unipolar o bipolar y control lento.



## AlonsoMan (Nov 28, 2008)

hola soy nuevo en el foro.

les presento un motor paso a paso, donado por una impresora epson c67
tiene 4 cables, no se si es bipolar o unipolar.

he leido en la red que cuando son de 4 cables es bipolar y si son de más son unipolares
pero al momento de hacerlo correr, la combinacion que me funciona es la 1234 y gira en sentido horario.

medi la resistencia de las 2 bobinas y son 33kohm cada una.
lo hize funcionar con 12V y me consumía 20mA.
al tacto calculé 100 pasos del motor, osea 3.6º por paso.







Mi idea es poder controlar el motor para obtener 1 RPM , en 1 minuto que gire 360º.

para ello necesito un tren de pulsos que me de 100 pasos por minuto,  sería 1 pulso cada 0.6 segundos, el pulso alto de 0.3s y el pulso bajo 0.3s tambien.

Un 555 me daría el tren de pulsos que necesito. 
creo que no necesariamente tendria que ser 300ms y 300ms, tambien podria ser 500ms y 100ms, porque está dentro de los 600ms necesarios.

He leido sobre el duty cycle del 555 y el datasheed de la national semiconductor sale un circuito de ejemplo, pero he encontrado varios circuitos que dicen hacer un tren simétrico.

Mi duda es si con 300ms sería suficiente para exitar la bobina y hacer dar 1 paso al motor.

En resumen lo que quiero hacer es controlar el motor pap para que me de 100 pasos en 1 minuto y poder invertir el giro en cualquier momento.

Acepto sus comentarios y sus ideas, cualquier cosa que no sea utilizar PIC.

Saludos desde chile.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 14, 2009)

Considerando que no tengo idea de las características del motor y guiándome solo con lo que mencionas, se me ocurriría utilizar un chip 555 como mencionas para el reloj y un L297D en conjunto con un L298N para el control del motor.

Si no los puedes adquirir una posible opción que se me ocurre es usar 4 555´s, un PIC12F629 y 4 transistores NPN (sugerencia BC548C con 2 resistencias c/u de 5600 ohms, una de base a GND y la otra de la base a un pin del PIC) de la manera siguiente:

Con los primeros dos 555´s crear un "amplificador puente" para una de las bobinas y los otros dos para la otra bobina. La conexión sería para cada uno como sigue:

Pin  Conexión
  1     GND
  2    Al propio pin 6 y esta unión a una resistencia conectada a VCC y un colector de un transistor.
  3    Salida a una terminal de una bobina
  4     VCC
  5    No Conectada
  6    Al propio pin 2
  7    No Conectada (puedes conectar un LED con su resistencia para monitorear el estado pero
        recuerda que queda invertido prendiendo cuando la salida es baja)
  8    VCC

Los transistores quedan como amplificador de emisor común conectando como ya se indicó el colector a los pines 2-6 de cada 555. De cada base conectas una resistencia a GND y la otra a una de las salidas del PIC. Podrías tal vez utilizar un ULN2003 o un ULN 2803 en lugar de los transistores y sus resistencias.

El PIC lo programas para que te de la secuencia que requieres. Incluso puedes programar para el "medio paso".

Si necesitas más potencia solo reemplaza los 555´s por otros "amplificador".

Ojala te sirva.


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Saludos: 

Checate esta direcion, esta  bastate bien.

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Driver_para_motores_paso_a_paso_bipolares_con_74LS194


----------



## karl (Nov 3, 2009)

el sistema mas barato para eso seria el 555 que ya mencionaste, conectado a un 4017 o un 4022, el cual es un secuenciador que va prendiendo 1 a 1 sus patas de salida, si usas el 4022 tienes el equivalente a 8 pasos, ya que tiene 8 salidas, y un 4017 tiene 10, por lo que tendrias que perder dos pasos.
eso lo conectas a un L293D y listo.


----------



## RUBENCHAVEZ (Nov 3, 2009)

Saludos

Para  hacer una aclaracion de la liga que  te mande previamente: el controlador 74SL194: en el encabezado de la hoja dice " Control de motor  BIPOLAR"  pero en el primer parrafo  dice  control de motor UNIPOLAR.  y ciertamente analizandolo produce   secuencia que va prendiendo su patas 1 a 1  lo cual sirve solo para los unipolares  aprovechando las mitades de  bobinado  para  exitarlas una  mitad a la vez y  descargar por el comun.  otra caracteristica  clasica es que tiene 4 bornes para las bobinas y  uno o dos bornes mas para el "COMUN"  esto es  requiere motores de  de al menos 5 cables.

Aqui encotre uno   otro que  parece que esta vez  si es para 4 cables ( bipolar)  en donde  las salidas no solo son secuenciales 1 a 1  sinoi que tienen que ser  alternadas  en polaridad ( por el puente H) como es requerido para los bipolares  ante aucencia de  cable comun. 
Te paso la DIR.
http://melca.com.ar/driver_bipolar_2amp_cnc.html
 Saludos desde Mexico
 Pero


----------

